# Repost - Lower Right Abdomen Pain



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, it's not really an 'injury' when it comes down to it, because I've had it way since before I was training. When I lean at certain angles I get a little bit of discomfort so to speak in the bottom right of my abdomen, just on my right rib. At certain angles I can feel some sort of tissue on top of the rib but if I straighten myself back out it appears to no longer be there, so it must be some form of muscular tissue.

Not to mention that I went to the doctor's twice, and one of the doctors told me it was a lymphoid (small lump of fatty tissue) and is harmless. The second doctor told me it was muscular. Of course, with this information in mind, there must be some sort of way of getting rid of this 'muscular' discomfort? Because it seriously doesn't bother me unless I sit at certain angles, or lay at a certain angle.

Also, does anyone else have a similar problem, or does anyone else have a past experience with this sort of thing and know of anything to help me out? I greatly appreciate any responses from you guys. Thanks.

P.S - I sometimes get similar pains in the same sort of area but they feel slightly more internal, do you think I may be lactose intolerant?

Apologies for repost, I got no response in the injuries forum.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Not sure but I don't think your lactose intolerant unless you may not feel well after you eat or drink milk and milk products.

If you have a lactose intolerance these are the symptoms:

cramps or pain in your abdomen

bloating or swelling in your abdomen

gas

diarrhea

nausea


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Have you ever injured yourself in that general area? even as a child.


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I've considered gallbladder/gallstone, but when I've been to the doctor, 1 doctor said it's just fatty tissue, and the other 2 different doctors both told me it was muscular... Which is why I posted on here to see if anyone else has any information and has had the same problem perhaps.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Depending on how much pain it's giving you. If it's alot ie enough to post on here, then go back to the doc, & tell him you are becoming increasingly worried about it.

You could say the pain is getting worse & that way he might refer you for further investigations.

Do you have any other symptoms? I do wonder, as said earlier that it's your gall bladder, that produces pain in several places.


----------

